# reverse therapy



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000712 not a recommendation.tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

wow!if only it came with a money back garantee.thanks tom.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It wasn't really a recommendation. This seems to be an offshoot of a particular ind of psychotherapy that was popular a few years back. I haven't seen any research on it.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Here's some comments by Dr Charles Shepherd on reverse therapy and the website, posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org):


> quote:A controversial new therapy, which is being claimed to 'cure' ME/CFS, iscurrently receiving a great deal of attention here in the UK. From whatI've read in the media and on the Reverse Therapy web site(<http://www.reversetherapy.com>www.reversetherapy.com), I have threeimportant concerns:1 The theory being put forward for the underlying cause of ME/CFS is whatthe medical people at Reverse Therapy term hypothalamitis - i.e., aninflammatory condition involving the hypothalamus gland in the brain. Whatwe do know about hypothalamic function in ME/CFS is that it isdown-regulated - something that has been reported in a number of goodquality research studies. But this is not the same as hypothalamicinflammation. In fact, it's almost the complete opposite and no researchgroup has yet produced any evidence of hypothalamitis in patients withME/CFS. Incidentally, hypothalamitis is a very rare condition whichnormally involves an autoimmune process resulting in selective damage toneurons producing vasopressin, a water-regulating hormone.2 If the results of Reverse Therapy are as amazing as the ones beingreported in the newspapers, then why haven't the doctors concernedsubmitted at least some of their preliminary results to a medical journalas well? And why hasn't Reverse Therapy been assessed in a properlycontrolled (and independently assessed) clinical trial?3 This is a costly form of treatment being aimed at a very vulnerablegroup of people, and I understand that a course of six hourly sessions (atup to ï¿½80 per hour) is normally recommended.If anyone has taken part in a Reverse Therapy programme, I would beinterested to receive their comments. And does anyone know if this therapybeing promoted outside the UK as well?Dr Charles Shepherd


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks for posting the info, Susan. I'm curious whether anyone has tried this.tom


----------

